# Anyone From Illinois?



## Mklinefelter (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm looking to find a friend that understands. Female Blonde/Blue Mundelein ILL


----------



## colette binger (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm in Illinois, sent you a message!!


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, me too, Im in Illinois, will be great to meet more people and share tips and else







- we deal with a lot so we can share the other side of the story, positive ones, funny stories, good vibes and support !


----------



## DanielleCh (Nov 3, 2014)

I am in IL too...western suburbs..would great to talk to some girls who understand everything we go through!


----------

